# Trying to re-register my male



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

He was NKC and I never sent the papers in to get him renamed and such just never knew I had to. Anyway, now i'm trying to get his pedigree together and then register him with the ADBA. I can't find all of his bloodline though.. his father was "black nite garrison" does anyone have any info on this by chance?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You should be able to call or email the NKC and order it though them. The ADBA will not accept the NKC to register your dog. It needs to be UKC, AKC, or CKC (Canadian kennel club). the NKC will register anything just with a signature without checking the pedigree on the dog. Is your dog reg with one of those registries?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

if you know the name of both parents and you can get the breeder to sign the forms being that the dogs are registered ADBA then you can still do it but you will need the breeders signature, without it they will just deny you.
here is the pedigree i found for your dogs sire
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [207453] :: BLACK NIGHT GARRISON
do you know the Dam's name?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I must have misunderstood, do your dogs have ADBA papers? then it should not be an issue to get them registered.


----------

